# Stamped With Style



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

So, i'm looking to buy this QH filly, but, i'd like some confo critique on her. I asked about her a while back, but, well, I wasn't quite open to critiscism. Sorry about that, this time I promise to listen!! Pictures were taken yesterday. She is a year old next month and is already 13.2hh


































A picture of her in last years summer coat: 









Pedigree:
Stamped With Style Quarter Horse


So, critiques? I promise to listen this time and actually consider it. I do really enjoy her and think she's what I"m looking for, but, I will listen to all critiques! Be as harsh as you can be!!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

She is a fine looking little gal, I think. Her neck ties in a little low, which could make her potentially a bit heavy on the forehand under saddle (eventually). She also has a relatively small mouth for her head, which could also require some special attention later on. Overall, I think she looks like a pretty decent little girl. Straight legs, good shoulder and hip angles, and a very decent back length. 

What do you plan to use her for?


Good luck and cheers,
RSS


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh haha totally forgot to say what I want to use her for! Mainly trail, but a good jack of all trades, basically I want to try showing. Never done it before, so, interested in trying. I'd love it if I could try her in a variety of classes. First and foremost though, a good trail horse. So long as she can do that, I don't care if we never win a ribbon! And, a little bit of moving cattle possibly. Western riding. 

Thanks for the critique! I'll keep that in mind!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

She is built pretty squarely; I would say depending on her cow sense, she could be a zinger in the cow pen. Perhaps working cow horse, if it suits her. She looks built to try anything, but keep in mind that she is a yearling, so she still has years to grow. Judging potential off of babies is always a bit of a gamble, but she seems pretty steady.

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome! How do her legs look? I know they were a worry last time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

They look a little posty in the back, but this could be because of her uneven height (downhill) which she will undoubtedly grow out of. What was the main concern "before"?

Cheers,
RSS


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

That her long Pasterns would make her legs weak and that she had inadequate muscle. Those were pointed out to me by just about everyone... So, does she look better/okay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Her pasterns look just fine, IMHO. Keep in mind when told that she has inadequate muscling that she is a yearling, and has probably (and rightfully) not been worked at all. She is not a halter horse, and having said that, she looks perfectly well-muscled for her age, in my opinion. 

Given another year to grow up, and a year of ground work after that, and she will start looking pretty decent, I think.


A vet check for soundness is of course a must, should you decide to pursue purchasing her. 


Cheers,
RSS


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome  I'm glad to get a much better response to her rather than last time! You think she's a good choice then based upon her conformation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I went back in time and looked at your first thread about her, and looked at her 2008 brother. It looks like he was a bit downhill as well with long cannons, though he was a yearling in his latest photo, so still hard to tell. Babies can sometimes look pretty stupendously wonky and still grow out of their lanky legs. For her price, I would say she is worth it; however, I would not bank on her growing up level. 

See how she sheds out over the next month or two, if she is still available, and if possible, see if you can get some actual squared up conformation shots from her seller.


Cheers,
RSS


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Will do! Thanks for the help RSS! Thing I find funniest is if I get her, I'll pay more to ship her than to buy her haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh! One more question! Think she could do any good in dressage? I might try westen dressage someday. She doesn't need to be great, just basic! Think she could do that??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

